# Scafolding in Generator Rooms acceptable?



## Conorfee (May 15, 2011)

Is any type of erected Scafolding in Generator Rooms acceptable whilst testing Generators? I know that the Electrical suppliers in UK will not connect supply if the Scaffold is still erected on a new development. Maybe it is still the case in Generators Rooms?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Conorfee said:


> Is any type of erected Scafolding in Generator Rooms acceptable whilst testing Generators? I know that the Electrical suppliers in UK will not connect supply if the Scaffold is still erected on a new development. Maybe it is still the case in Generators Rooms?


If perament mounted plankway { scafolding } they are not a issue but portable verison no they are not really acceptable in most case you will need to check with your labour and safety inspector for your latest regulations I am not 100 % famuair with the UK regulations however our French regulations is pretty strict on this so I know it is not too far off.

For testing or repairs while the generators in operating they can be used for short term { again check with your safety inspectors on that or jobsite supersoir for more details }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

There is no requirement to remove fixed scaffolding to a generator room. The only case I can think of is as mentioned by 'french electrician; temporary movable scaffold.
One point to remember though may be the neccessity to bond the scaffold to the primary earth,


Frank


----------

